# Need Ideas For New Tow Car



## Guipo (Jul 17, 2012)

OK, let me preface this with what I'm driving now. I'm driving a 1995 Suburban k2500 with a 6.5 Diesel in it. Its getting older, and really starting to fall apart in the body hardware catagory. Plastic panels falling down, door handles coming apart. Strange electrical issues occasionally. Some overheating issues, which I think I've finally taken care of.

Anyways, I need something big like a Suburban, because I have 4 kids. A Truck is no go for anything longer than a 2 hour trip. Since loaded I'm going to be something like 7000lbs I really would prefer a 3/4 ton as well. I also have money constraints. Maybe around 10-12k.

So I have 2 options with different options in themselves the way I see it.

1. 2001-2006 Suburban 2500 with a 6.0
I kind of like this option. Seems to have plenty of power for towing. The EPA estimate seem to be way off. From what I hear, sometimes, every once in a while on a long trip thats downhill you might get 16 empty on the freeway. More like 14 on the freeway and 10 in town. 8 towing. Easy enough to work on, good engine, good transmission.

2. 2001-2006 Suburban 2500 with a 8.1
The mother of all gas engines in my opinion. Easy to work on, good transmission. 8-10 in town. 8 towing. 10-12 on the freeway. Nothing to really brake on this engine.

3. Excursion 7.3
The best diesel Ford has ever put in a truck. Near bulletproof. Great mpg. 14 in town, up to 22 on freeway. Unknown towing. Transmission may be weak spot. Impossible to work on with cab over design. Expensive to do anything major engine work wise.(Heads require cab lifting to get off, if engine work is needed) With diesel, level of complication does increase. Also, another item is used trucks of this vintage usually have over 200k miles in my price range.

4. Excursion 6.0 
Arguably the worst designed diesels ford has ever put in a truck. Has several issues that require modifications to make it bulletproof. One of them I cant do, because of California SMOG requirements.(EGR Delete) Good MPG, good power. Generally easier to find than the 7.3 because of the issues. Once again, near impossible to work on because of the cab over design. Heads require lifting of the cab to complete.

5. Excursion v10
From what I've heard, this is engine isnt all bad, but is a dog compared to the 8.1. And gets similar economy. Still hard to work on because of the cab over design. Easiest of the excursions to find.

Well am I missing anything? A full sized van has been vetoed by the wife, as that would work too.

So any input would be appreciated. Or other ideas I've missed. Thanks!


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

Before I give you any personal opinions about your options, I recommend you read the article, "Before You Buy." After reading that, it may help you narrow your list a bit.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We have a family of 5, getting ready to be 6. We have a Dodge MegaCab with a front bench. We have very young kids though so that make be the difference there. Member Clarkely also rolls with 6 in his crew cab pickup. The more the merrier!









Here is my take on the powerplants you mention as candidates.

V10. I used to own a V10 and loved it. Never had a lack of power even when climbing high mountain passes. It was modded with a CAI, a 4x4 deep air dam and a tuner. If you get a 3V - V10, get a tuner from 5 Star Tuning - you will be very, very happy with the performance. Don't discount the ability of the 3V V10 to smoke the tires up to the 1-2 shift. I ran the 91oct. performance / tow tune when pulling our camper. Very nice potential in that motor. My mileage was about 8-9mpg towing. 12mpg city. Wind would affect mpg's moreso than it does in my diesel.

6.0 Diesel. Not for the faint of heart. Talk to member Willington Paul for tips.

7.3 Diesel. Fine powerplant if you can find one. Short on power compared to the 6.0 stock.

8.1 Burb. Great motor. Every time I think of a 496, I just get this urge to drop a paxton in it and have some fun. Make sure it does not have any cold start piston slap before you buy.

6.0 Burb. If you go this route, make sure you get the new 6spd trans. There was one year they combined the 6.0 and the 4spd. The 6.0 and the 6spd. is a better combo.

Or...you could just get a DMax implanted into a 'Burb and have the best of it all









-CC


----------



## Guipo (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the input! I think the thing that bothers me the most with the excursion body style is the expense of major engine work.

I just cant imagine a trip thats over 2 hours with the kids rubbing elbows. I think by a few hours they would be clawing each other eyes out. Plus, if I got a truck I'd do a fifth wheel.

I would love a duramax suburban! But in California you have to SMOG everything. There is no way that would ever fly!

Guipo



collinsfam_tx said:


> We have a family of 5, getting ready to be 6. We have a Dodge MegaCab with a front bench. We have very young kids though so that make be the difference there. Member Clarkely also rolls with 6 in his crew cab pickup. The more the merrier!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Guipo said:


> OK, let me preface this with what I'm driving now. I'm driving a 1995 Suburban k2500 with a 6.5 Diesel in it. Its getting older, and really starting to fall apart in the body hardware catagory. Plastic panels falling down, door handles coming apart. Strange electrical issues occasionally. Some overheating issues, which I think I've finally taken care of.
> 
> Anyways, I need something big like a Suburban, because I have 4 kids. A Truck is no go for anything longer than a 2 hour trip. Since loaded I'm going to be something like 7000lbs I really would prefer a 3/4 ton as well. I also have money constraints. Maybe around 10-12k.
> 
> ...


From what I have read the older 6.0 Suburban's leave you wanting a little more and the fuel economy isnt any better than the 8.1. I never drove an 8.1 but I hear it'll pass everything but a gas station. I was looking for one a few years back and they are rare and I bought a V10 Excursion. It has a lot of power and it is smooth power at lower rpm's then smaller gassers so it is quiet too. I love my Ex. It'll pull 7k with little effort. In your price range you should find something decent but they will all be 10 years old and will need work. GM motors seem famous for intake manifold gaskets. On Ford's it's the exhaust manifolds. There is always the usual front end components on an older truck. Most older super duty's need ball joints if they havent already been done. That can run $1000-1200 in a shop. Suburbans have external cooling lines to the rear air and they rot which is a costly repair. I had a torque converter go out on a half ton at 60k but the 3/4 ton has a different tranny. One thing about the Ex is its so freakin big. The back seat is like a living room couch. My EX can get 14-15 ish empty on the highway. Mixed or city and its 10-11. Towing 8-9. I think your on the right track with 3/4 ton burb or Ex. Diesels are way too pricy, 10k wont get you much. My vote would be v10 or 8.1, whichever you come across in the best condition for your money. One thing about the Excursion is they only made it for 6 years and there's nothing like it so it is developing a cult following, especially the diesels. Might help resale down the road.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

How about a full size GM or Ford one ton van with either big block gasser or diesel?

Lots of room, good payload and towing capacity, good visibility. There are lots of 2WD ones out there, and you can find 4x4s if you look around ....

Still have to decide on the engine you want ....


----------



## Guipo (Jul 17, 2012)

Bill & Kate said:


> How about a full size GM or Ford one ton van with either big block gasser or diesel?
> 
> Lots of room, good payload and towing capacity, good visibility. There are lots of 2WD ones out there, and you can find 4x4s if you look around ....
> 
> Still have to decide on the engine you want ....


You know that's not a tterrible idea. I would get a 7.3 power stroke and a 4x4 though.

I think the biggest problem is my wife hates the van idea. She just can't bring herself to drive One. Oh well. Good suggestion though. I think I'm going to get the 8.1. Anyone wanna buy a 95 6.5 turbo diesel suburban.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

[/quote]

You know that's not a tterrible idea. I would get a 7.3 power stroke and a 4x4 though.

I think the biggest problem is my wife hates the van idea. She just can't bring herself to drive One. Oh well. Good suggestion though. I think I'm going to get the 8.1. Anyone wanna buy a 95 6.5 turbo diesel suburban.








[/quote]

Borrow a van and let her try it. My wife felt the same way, but warmed up to it really quick when she discovered she could see better than out of a suburban, and it seemed easier to park since you are sitting up over the front wheels ....

The two best places to look for used 4x4 vans are on the Quigley Motors website (they have a for sale by owener section) and eBay. We got our 1995 Chevy/Quigley from the website (not our beach fishing vehicle) and our 2005 Ford/Quigley Powerstroke from eBay.


----------



## Guipo (Jul 17, 2012)

Well its been chosen! I ended up with a 2001 Chevy Suburban k2500 with a 8.1! Going to pull the old trailer up the mountain this weekend! Its also our first outing with our Outback! Super Stoked!


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Congrats! Post up some pics when you get a chance!


----------



## Guipo (Jul 17, 2012)

WYOCAMPER said:


> Congrats! Post up some pics when you get a chance!


Pic Attached!


----------



## Guipo (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow. What a beast. Just got back from out first trip with the Burban. She got 7mpg....but never struggled going from sea level to 5500 ft. Fun trip. Was also our first trip with our Outback. Fun stuff.


----------

